# where da fish



## asnickers (Apr 16, 2005)

ok where is the best spot for flounder along the new jersey shore from brigentine to cape may ? or in the delaware bay.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*flounder......*

the back bays have begun to produce pretty good sized flounder. Also ther is a good spot between the george redding bridge and lighthouse pointe. There is a good sized sink hole there.


----------



## asnickers (Apr 16, 2005)

thanks. So tell me is the redding bridge rt 30 or am i totally lost lol.


----------



## asnickers (Apr 16, 2005)

I found the redding bridge it is in n. wildwood that is why i didn`t know where it was. I am used to fishing in the absecan inlet. Although i will go to wildwood sometime this coming week. thanks for the tip.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

My father and i caught 5 just on the boardwalk last week. All in the same location next to the T-Jetty. A Pink finess got me a 22in 4lber straight down and parallel to the rail. Kingfish were caught there too.


----------

